
Accused Spy Peter Debbins Evidently Beat the Polygraph to Penetrate the NSA, DIA - giles_corey
https://antipolygraph.org/blog/2020/08/22/accused-russian-spy-peter-rafael-dzibinski-debbins-evidently-beat-the-polygraph-to-penetrate-the-nsa-dia/
======
varjag
_46\. During the meeting, RIS 5 and RIS 6 instructed DEBBINS not to take a
polygraph and offered to give him training on how to deceive polygraphs. They
further encouraged DEBBINS to continue pursuing a career in the Special
Forces._

Certainly not the message the article intends to convey, but looks like
polygraphs work, unless you were trained to defeat them. Enough of an obstacle
for Russian handlers to ask their agent avoid it.

~~~
owenmarshall
From a threat modeling perspective it doesn’t sound too promising: I doubt
espionage is an activity that favors the unprepared, so people who need to
know how to “beat the polygraph” will.

------
LatteLazy
Edit: I thought this was the same as last weeks article, but it's not, it's a
fresh one!

Thread from last week...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24197310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24197310)

~~~
dayofthedaleks
Note that despite the shared polygraph angle, this is a different spy and a
different national adversary.

~~~
LatteLazy
Oh damn! I totally missed that. 2 in 1 week!

Thanks for the heads up.

